# Was it hillside that had a bit of a dodgy reputation?



## rascal (12 December 2017)

Or am i getting it mixed up with somewhere else???
A couple of my daughters friends shared the appeal for hay on facebook.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 December 2017)

Yes it is.


----------



## ester (12 December 2017)

yes.


----------



## Amymay (12 December 2017)

I think it's more to do with the sheer amount of animals they have and their refusal to foster out.

They do a hay appeal every year.


----------



## rascal (12 December 2017)

You reminded me, was this the same people who started Redwings, and this was why they could never loan out the horses?


----------



## Equi (12 December 2017)

This is all i think of when i think of hillside

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-30413515


----------



## meleeka (12 December 2017)

A friends horse went to them. I dont think its the sort of place a useful horse would go. They live In large herds so wouldnt get much one to one attention I dont think. The horse I know that went there was nervous and dangerous but is a happy chilled out boy these days. They have a lot of supporters who keep the place going financially.


----------



## Ladyinred (12 December 2017)

rascal said:



			You reminded me, was this the same people who started Redwings, and this was why they could never loan out the horses?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was. It all went t*ts up with the charity commission and the founder had to leave, whereupon she started Hillside which is NOT a charity but a Not For Profit company.


----------



## rascal (13 December 2017)

A gay bull, you really would not believe it! Mind you, anything to do with PETA can not be good.


----------



## respectedpony driver (13 December 2017)

I support Hillside,I wouldn't support Redwings.


----------



## Amymay (13 December 2017)

respectedpony said:



			I support Hillside,I wouldn't support Redwings.
		
Click to expand...

Can you tell us Why?


----------



## GirlFriday (13 December 2017)

AFAIK because of the campaigning work Hillside do (for example regarding slaughter houses - which are now going to have cctv but used to have occasional 'undercover' filming from Hillside... exposing some pretty awful practices) they couldn't easily be a charity. Similarly bits of Amnesty are not charities due to the legal definition.

Agree it isn't the kind of place useful animals go. It is a 'last ditch' place where animals get a chance to live, with reasonable amounts of turn out etc, rather than being killed for one reason or another. It isn't like they have a bunch of PC ponies - more the kind of animal that would only ever make an unridden companion. The kind of thing plenty of owners on here are advised to PTS because they don't want to pay for a field ornament - not equines capable of work in the main.

I've no issue with them taking on a non-performing bull that a celebrity wanted to fund the keep of. Seems like a fairly sensible way of raising awareness/funds tbh.


----------



## rascal (13 December 2017)

Not saying these animals should not have a home. I really do dislike anything PETA get involved in, they are a waste of space in my view.


----------



## rascal (13 December 2017)

Sorry but when PETA were complaining about someone clipping hearts on their pony, have they really got nothing better to moan about? They are a joke.
So long as the animals needs are being met at Hillside, then great, but i had heard they had more animals than the land can cope with.


----------



## respectedpony driver (13 December 2017)

amymay said:



			Can you tell us Why?
		
Click to expand...

Yes,as I understand it,Redwings got rid of Wendy Valentine because she didn't want meat served in the café,she is a vegan.I support this as it is a conflict of interests,being an animal rescuer and then eating them.Before you all get up in arms about this. Think about it.why rescue and pet one type  and pay someone else(usually) to raise,slaughter another type  so you can eat it.The old grey turkey raised her head and said 'In praise of a new born child all mine are dead'.


----------



## Auslander (13 December 2017)

respectedpony said:



			Yes,as I understand it,Redwings got rid of Wendy Valentine because she didn't want meat served in the café,she is a vegan.I support this as it is a conflict of interests,being an animal rescuer and then eating them.Before you all get up in arms about this. Think about it.why rescue and pet one type  and pay someone else(usually) to raise,slaughter another type  so you can eat it.The old grey turkey raised her head and said 'In praise of a new born child all mine are dead'.
		
Click to expand...

I have thought about it, and I do not feel that I am not an animal lover because I eat meat. I'd rather see animals raised well and slaughtered humanely for food, than see them fall into the hands of a bunch of people who are unable to feed and care for them adequately, but feel a sense of moral superiority because they have "rescued" them. There are fates worse than death,  fates that a lot of animals in this country are living because they have been saved from slaughter.


----------



## Chinchilla (13 December 2017)

Can someone please enlighten me as to why HIllside has a "bad reputation"? Though tbh am not a fan myself; I did work out how many animals they had at one point and it was well into the thousands, yet they don't adopt out any (or very few) and I just don't understand how a bunch of animals who are effectively chucked out into a field can be getting all the attention they need....but maybe that's just me...and by attention I don't mean kisses and cuddles, I mean do all their horses and cows etc. have their legs checked daily and things like that.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 December 2017)

respectedpony said:



			Think about it.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, you're right.  As an educated proponent of animal welfare, I've never done that before :rolleyes3:

Like Auslander, I would rather see animals raised - with good welfare standards - for slaughter, than see the demise of production species and farming, or indeed, see them kept by the likes of Hillside.


----------



## meleeka (13 December 2017)

Chinchilla said:



			Can someone please enlighten me as to why HIllside has a "bad reputation"? Though tbh am not a fan myself; I did work out how many animals they had at one point and it was well into the thousands, yet they don't adopt out any (or very few) and I just don't understand how a bunch of animals who are effectively chucked out into a field can be getting all the attention they need....but maybe that's just me...and by attention I don't mean kisses and cuddles, I mean do all their horses and cows etc. have their legs checked daily and things like that.
		
Click to expand...

They do get checked. There are staff and I know the veterinary bill is huge. You may have seen the yards made out of straw that they winter in, so arent out in fields all year.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (13 December 2017)

I can never figure out what it is that vegans and vegetarians who want all meat production to be banned have against cats and dogs, ferrets, zoo based carnivores, etc. What level of hate does someone have to possess for an animal that you'd want to have all of them either mass euthanized or allowed to starve to death? Because that's the end result of banning the slaughter of all sheep, cattle, pigs, goats, poultry, game, equines, etc. Humans can adapt to eat other things, but that's not the case for other species. I may not agree with keeping wild animals in zoos, but starving them to death to save the chickens still seems a tad off.


----------



## Bernster (13 December 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Not for profit organisation who states in their accounts filed 21st March 2017:

'The surplus for the year has increased from £724,045 to £965,692'..... 

I also find it interesting that not only was W Valentine remunerated very well for the year (appears to be around £78,000) she was also paid £41,500 in expenses, received interest on a loan to the company of £7,900, received rent from the company of £34,800.. 

Taking a total income of £162,200 doesn't seem much in the interests of the animals. Could buy a lot of hay for that.
		
Click to expand...

Wowzers, just seen those figures from companies house.  Turnover nearly £7m in 2016.  I wonder how many people who donate know this and check out who they are donating to.  A friend of mine has just donated and shared on her Facebook.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (14 December 2017)

Bernster said:



			Wowzers, just seen those figures from companies house.  Turnover nearly £7m in 2016.  I wonder how many people who donate know this and check out who they are donating to.  A friend of mine has just donated and shared on her Facebook.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is that's i don't think anyone anyone would begrudge a genuine NPO donations if everything possible was ploughed back into it to provide amazing care, a large outreach, to add gravitas to campaigns.. but none of that seems to be happening. 
A TO of £7m and a website that looks like a GCSE student made it; when websites are crucial for people like them for example..   as above posters have said, too much smoke and mirrors for me!


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (14 December 2017)

respectedpony said:



			Yes,as I understand it,Redwings got rid of Wendy Valentine because she didn't want meat served in the café,she is a vegan.I support this as it is a conflict of interests,being an animal rescuer and then eating them.Before you all get up in arms about this. Think about it.why rescue and pet one type  and pay someone else(usually) to raise,slaughter another type  so you can eat it.The old grey turkey raised her head and said 'In praise of a new born child all mine are dead'.
		
Click to expand...

Mind boggles why the whole set up has to be adjusted to a single persons beliefs...


...and then I have seen other posts.


----------



## rascal (14 December 2017)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			I really wish I had taken the pictures of the fields that Hillside occupied. I lived nearby, they used fields from the yard I was on and I went past other fields on my daily commute. They would certainly make people think twice about how the animals get to live happily ever after there. 20+ horses in a 1.5 acre paddock over winter, for instance.

They do take 'useful' horses, and yes they get to live out in herds but they are not kept in the way that you would expect a sanctuary to look after them. They have far too many animals for land available and the Frettenham animals are spread out over the best part of a 10 mile radius and are constantly being moved to the next available piece of land after ruining other landowners fields. They used a floodplain/marshes known to flood regularly to put on a whole load of horses and then had to get the local community to rescue them when it flooded. 

Equines don't get loaned out because the attitude is that no-one can provide a better home for the animal than Hillside. They did go through a stage of allowing the rehoming of dogs, but I think that has stopped now.

I really dislike how they allow people to believe they are a charity, and I would question the 'not for profit' status. 

As for veterinary attention, they don't always seek help when they should - if it looks like it might cost too much or be too time intensive they resort to other methods to treat the animals. Or will try to keep an animal going rather than PTS, even though they have been told by senior vet partners nothing can be done (especially if not prepared to spend). I know 2 people that worked there at separate times that left because they couldn't put up with what they were having to see and deal with. If they voiced their opinion they got told they either put up, or get out. 

I don't doubt that they have a part to ply in the increased welfare of farmed/slaughtered animals. However my opinion, based on what I saw every day for over 4 years, is that Hillside is a front for what amounts to a hoarder, and I don't think that should be encouraged.
		
Click to expand...



This is also what i had heard, and why i asked. It is one thing giving the animals a home, but it is quite different if the needs of all these PETS are not met.


----------



## GirlFriday (14 December 2017)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			20+ horses in a 1.5 acre paddock over winter, for instance.
		
Click to expand...

Can see the issue if they aren't supplied with additional food and/or fight over available resources - but would be raising welfare concerns about a livery yard with restricted winter (or even all year round!) turn out?

Plenty of people pay hundreds/month to keep their horses without winter turn out at all.


----------



## rascal (14 December 2017)

I would rather find new homes for the horses, than keep them with no winter turnout.

Ours live out with a shelter, but even when we did keep them in at night in the winter they went out everyday, all day.


----------



## GirlFriday (14 December 2017)

And how often do you take on non-ridden companions to let them enjoy that life? Some people obviously do... but very few and far between...


----------



## rascal (14 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			And how often do you take on non-ridden companions to let them enjoy that life? Some people obviously do... but very few and far between...
		
Click to expand...

 If that comment was meant for me, we have 2 non-ridden. Winnie and Gem, they are both Welsh. Gem is 16 and i bought her as a yearling for in hand showing.


----------



## SpottyMare (14 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			And how often do you take on non-ridden companions to let them enjoy that life? Some people obviously do... but very few and far between...
		
Click to expand...

Your consistent contrariness across various posts is actually quite funny at times - especially when it appears you're clutching at straws to find something to disagree with


----------



## Horseaholic (14 December 2017)

I had a horse who went to hillside due to personal circumstances it was one of toughest days Ive ever had. I felt like it was quite misleading I know I was parting with that horse and they werent keeping him for me but I was told I could contribute to him and they would update me on him I was also told I could volunteer occasionally so I could still see him etc tho since hes been gone Ive only had one update and my messages I have sent never get replied to I always think about him. I probably wouldnt have picked that option if I could have seen in to the future.


----------



## sunshine100* (14 December 2017)

Horseaholic said:



			I had a horse who went to hillside due to personal circumstances it was one of toughest days Ive ever had. I felt like it was quite misleading I know I was parting with that horse and they werent keeping him for me but I was told I could contribute to him and they would update me on him I was also told I could volunteer occasionally so I could still see him etc tho since hes been gone Ive only had one update and my messages I have sent never get replied to I always think about him. I probably wouldnt have picked that option if I could have seen in to the future.
		
Click to expand...



can you not turn up and ask to see him?


----------



## Horseaholic (14 December 2017)

I have no idea when I dropped him off there I had to hand over his passport and sign a peace of paper to say he was now in their care I suppose that means they can refuse me seeing him as I have no rights over him  I know which location I dropped him at but to my knowledge hillside has two locations or he could be in any number of their fields.


----------



## sunshine100* (14 December 2017)

def worth pursuing if you want to see if he is ok? ring the office and ask which location he is in..piece of mind for you too


----------



## sunshine100* (14 December 2017)

GirlFriday-do you ever say anything nice?


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			And how often do you take on non-ridden companions to let them enjoy that life? Some people obviously do... but very few and far between...
		
Click to expand...

your quite judgemental for someone who only loans horses as you don't want the responsibility for when they get old or can't be ridden anymore.


----------



## GirlFriday (14 December 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			your quite judgemental for someone who only loans horses as you don't want the responsibility for when they get old or can't be ridden anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I have never loaned. Can't afford to keep a horse whether or not it can be ridden actually. Share is a different thing.


----------



## rascal (15 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			And how often do you take on non-ridden companions to let them enjoy that life? Some people obviously do... but very few and far between...
		
Click to expand...

Why, are people only allowed ridden horses and ponies?
 We do not often take on more, as we believe in keeping them for life.


----------



## honetpot (15 December 2017)

Bernster said:



			Wowzers, just seen those figures from companies house.  Turnover nearly £7m in 2016.  I wonder how many people who donate know this and check out who they are donating to.  A friend of mine has just donated and shared on her Facebook.
		
Click to expand...

  How can this be possible if most of them live outside. http://www.hillside.org.uk/
 I live near Wood Green and their costs must be huge and they have a large amount of buildings to maintain including an indoor school.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			I have never loaned. Can't afford to keep a horse whether or not it can be ridden actually. Share is a different thing.
		
Click to expand...

if you have never owned a horse and only share you are in no position to judge people who do or have owned elderly or non ridden horses that they are struggling to pay for and may consider pts, you will have no idea how that feels most decent horse owners don't consider pts lightly it's no easy option believe me.


----------



## DD (15 December 2017)

just watched the videos they all look very well cared for. What exactly are people griping about? the amount of salary or they way animals are cared for? or something else?


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (15 December 2017)

Downton Dame said:



			just watched the videos they all look very well cared for. What exactly are people griping about? the amount of salary or they way animals are cared for? or something else?
		
Click to expand...

Because those videos are what they have chosen to allow people to see, not what people that live close by see. You could ask any of the horse fraternity, including the more new-age of us, and they will all say the same - what you see is not the reality.


----------



## popsdosh (16 December 2017)

honetpot said:



			How can this be possible if most of them live outside. http://www.hillside.org.uk/
 I live near Wood Green and their costs must be huge and they have a large amount of buildings to maintain including an indoor school.
		
Click to expand...

I live nearly next door to Wood green for what its worth I havent seen the indoor school used for horses for ages , it used to be available for hire when first built over 20yrs ago however now it raises lots of money as an exhibition venue for which they could not get planning permission at the outset the indoor school always was a white Elephant that achieved what it was intended too.
 Hillside is a total disgrace IMHO most of the animals would be better off PTS than live in those conditions if it was any of us keeping horses in those conditions we would be quite rightly be ending up in court however because they have cultivated a few high profile backers that have never seen the reality of whats going on they have made themselves untouchable.  What a joke the gay bull was and what a money spinner getting more celebs involved and whats more actually exploiting the Gay community. I wonder if that bull( steer ) is still there as even a late castrated bull needs experienced handling by those around him and could never be trusted. Guess they didnt publicise it as it being convenient to castrate a 'Gay' bull might not have hit the right note.


----------



## Horseaholic (16 December 2017)

This is slightly relevant to the thread does anyone know if you get a letter or anything to say you are no longer a keeper of a horse. Like if I was to purchase a horse horse changed ownership details does the previous owner get a letter to say details have been changed you are no longer registered owner like you would with a car ? Thanks


----------



## Amymay (16 December 2017)

Horseaholic said:



			This is slightly relevant to the thread does anyone know if you get a letter or anything to say you are no longer a keeper of a horse. Like if I was to purchase a horse horse changed ownership details does the previous owner get a letter to say details have been changed you are no longer registered owner like you would with a car ? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

No you don't.


----------



## Horseaholic (16 December 2017)

Ok thanks wasn&#8217;t sure don&#8217;t think they put passport in there name I know for a long while he was still registered to me


----------



## DD (16 December 2017)

what a mess everything is


----------



## Horseaholic (16 December 2017)

After reading this wish I could have him back I know it&#8217;s not an option but I thought I was doing what was best


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 December 2017)

Horseaholic said:



			Ok thanks wasn&#8217;t sure don&#8217;t think they put passport in there name I know for a long while he was still registered to me
		
Click to expand...

passport is not proof of ownership a lot of people never change the passport especially those that come from abroad, the fact that you signed him over is there proof that his there's unfortunately.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 December 2017)

Horseaholic said:



			After reading this wish I could have him back I know it&#8217;s not an option but I thought I was doing what was best
		
Click to expand...

you can only do what you think is best you were not to know try not to beat yourself up over it


----------



## Cecile (16 December 2017)

Horseaholic said:



			After reading this wish I could have him back I know it&#8217;s not an option but I thought I was doing what was best
		
Click to expand...

Never live with regrets, contact them and ask after him and say you would love to come visit him or bring him a sack of carrots

This link is not hillside but I would contact them and go and see for myself
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/emotional-reunion-redwings-flynn-638397


----------



## rascal (16 December 2017)

Horseaholic said:



			After reading this wish I could have him back I know it&#8217;s not an option but I thought I was doing what was best
		
Click to expand...

Wish I had kept quiet, hope you find out exactly where he is, and can visit.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (22 December 2017)

HHO if I am being yellow carded for a post on this thread - it might be worth removing the quoted section from post 24. I mean, if my comment was that close to the truth that a complaint was made then I can't see how the same person would be happy with the same 'defamatory' post being quoted...


----------



## Widgeon (22 December 2017)

I know nothing about them, but the fact they claim to have 1,850 equines living there does sound rather like hoarding!


----------



## JFTDWS (22 December 2017)

It is a shame that Hillside would rather try to silence people than actually respond to the issues and explain quite how they can justify their own figures and business model...


----------



## honetpot (22 December 2017)

Next time just post pictures?
 The accounts are public record, so people can make up their own minds.


----------



## Snuffles (22 December 2017)

I visited Hillside last year and although thought it was not as good as perhaps Redwings, the bits I saw (maybe the part open to the public is a lot different) weren't that horrendous. Must admit I don't agree with their rescue everything ideology


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (22 December 2017)

Despite extracting information from the publicly filed accounts, I too would suggest that if I am to be yellow carded for commenting on this thread, that it may be worth also removing the few posts that respond, and quote my original comment. Otherwise it very much defeats the object of doing it.


----------



## jedjelly (22 December 2017)

Is an advisory notice the same as yellow carded? If so, snap! NLP


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (22 December 2017)

If we're having a vote, I think the quoted bits should stay (maybe HHO thinks so too :tongue3: )


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 December 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			NLP, sorry to hear that you've had your knuckles rapped. We need people like you to speak up and be counted. 

Hillside are still pulling the wool over well meaning folks' eyes.
		
Click to expand...

NLP wasn't the only one who had a post pulled and knuckles rapped :redface3:


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2017)

The Xmas Furry said:



			NLP wasn't the only one who had a post pulled and knuckles rapped :redface3:
		
Click to expand...

Some things need to be said, so well done all of those who are nursing smarting knuckles.

As regular HHOers may know, I have fostered ponies for a sometimes maligned major animal charity. Indeed, THE major animal rescue charity. My foster fillies have gone on to strictly vetted loving homes.

I can't understand how any rescue organisation worthy of respect can take in animals and not then ever put suitable ones up for adoption? It does indeed smack of hoarding.


----------



## ester (22 December 2017)

I'm a bit disappointed in HHO, they aren't usually like that. Lets hope the quotes stay.


----------



## GirlFriday (22 December 2017)

They had to stop the dealer discussions altogether (ish) when the posters got out of hand with stuff that could have got HHd sued... If people exercise some restraint then perhaps we won't end up with charity* discussions banned too...

ETA: *charity or whatever


----------



## ester (22 December 2017)

well yeah, some of us were here for franch too which is why I said 'usually' not always


----------



## rascal (23 December 2017)

Sorry people, never meant to cause trouble.


----------



## Ladyinred (23 December 2017)

rascal said:



			Sorry people, never meant to cause trouble.
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise! You didn't cause trouble... some of the rest of us managed to do that when we told the truth!


----------



## DabDab (23 December 2017)

For balance then:

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/03027338/filing-history


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 December 2017)

DabDab said:



			For balance then:

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/03027338/filing-history

Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (23 December 2017)

DabDab said:



			For balance then:

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/03027338/filing-history

Click to expand...

Be careful, the information becomes defamatory when extrapolated directly from the accounts and written on a forum. I have the yellow card to show for it


----------



## JFTDWS (23 December 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			If people exercise some restraint then
		
Click to expand...


Indeed.  I mean, it's outrageously invasive to pull out the relevant figures from a publicly available document that was submitted by the charity themselves, and which must (legally) be factually accurate, and then present them in post...  Show some restraint, people. :rolleyes3:


----------



## honetpot (23 December 2017)

Ah, but they are not a charity. They are a company with shareholders.
 Ok they are not M&S , but the closing shareholders funds for 2016, were just over £2,200,000 , page 18
I think most of us if we ran a company with a turnover of 7m would be happy.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 December 2017)

honetpot said:



			Ah, but they are not a charity. They are a company with shareholders.
		
Click to expand...

I know that - I've just been reading all their sodding accounts.  I'm just a blinkin' idiot and wrote charity instead of company because I have no brain cells left untinseled...


----------



## ester (23 December 2017)

sounds painful JFTD


----------



## JFTDWS (23 December 2017)

ester said:



			sounds painful JFTD
		
Click to expand...

Scratchy and unpleasant - not to mention fairly hideous on an aesthetic level...


----------



## DabDab (23 December 2017)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Be careful, the information becomes defamatory when extrapolated directly from the accounts and written on a forum. I have the yellow card to show for it 

Click to expand...

Oh, but I have not passed comment. 
I have not even invited discussion, by, for example, posing the question: "what other organisation in charge of a large number of equines do you know that has £1million in the bank?"

I just posted a link for general reference purposes

ETA: JFTD, that sounds truly traumatic


----------



## GirlFriday (23 December 2017)

Is £1m really a lot to have in the bank given the number of animals they are keeping? How many month's outgoings would that cover? I'm thinking not a very great number actually...

Regarding rehoming how depressing is this: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/12-ponies-last-christmas-dominic-finds-home-640727

Despite individual appeals with huge amounts of publicity in the equine press only 6 out of 12 of last year's 'Christmas ponies' found homes. Even with the best possible chance of rehoming many equines wouldn't be finding anywhere... Which I think is where hoarders can play their part.


----------



## DabDab (23 December 2017)

That's the amount left at year end after paying all bills for the horses. It's the equivalent of a lot of hay and a fair bit of land in my mind

Where horses are concerned it is fairly unusual for the money to be coming in faster than the horses use it up. It's a position that the vast majority of other equine organisations would be very enviable of.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (23 December 2017)

My comments were only based on what I saw on a daily basis, aside from what could be classed as heresay about the vets and medical needs, but knowing the people that mentioned it I would be very surprised it wasn't the case. Apart from anything else, it takes a lot to leave a job without a reason so can't see that everything was rosy in those cases. 
Any questions regarding homing, their numbers, accounts or less than fluffy bunny posts on their FB page get removed. 
Daft thing is that in my post I even gave them credit for some of the work they have done. 

What Hillside could've done, if it was them that complained, was counter what had been posted. Make their marketing/PR dept work a bit harder for a more positive way than having to defend their activists when they stray.
I know I will get another knuckle rap/yellow card. But deleting the bad stuff will only confirm what many people feel (and say until they get deleted or told to pipe down), and does nothing to help their cause.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2017)

I've never donated but am quite shocked they aren't a charity and aren't destitute. A lot of animal charities do have a lot of money in the bank (used to be that The Donkey Sanctuary was the richest I think) and they do need a certain amount to remain able to function. 

next time a hay donation comes up on my FB feed, I may ask them about this


----------



## Ladyinred (23 December 2017)

It would have been better to stay quiet. Complaining has aroused more interest, whether it is voiced or not.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2017)

I've just joined the knuckles rapped group ! My first black mark in over 6000 posts!

Thanks, admin, for keeping the thread live. Please keep it so.  Folk can then make up their own minds about Hillside. I'm sticking with the RSPCA.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 December 2017)

Hear hear, Tiddlypom.  Keep this thread going and allow people to read between the lines - in quoted posts and references to the posts deleted by their secret police...  

I'm sticking with the Blue Cross and WHW, personally.


----------



## Bernster (23 December 2017)

Hmm currently have some unread messages in this account. Will studiously avoid fornow as I get really irate. Never was one for getting told off.

Publicly available accounts, available to anyone who might wish to search.


----------



## meleeka (23 December 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I'm sticking with the RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

You are joking right?!! Two wrongs most definitely dont make a right, Im sure when you look into accounts the RSPCA arent doing too badly either. 

Perhaps you should start a thread about how dodgy the RSPCAs reputation. Im sure  youd get far more criticism of them.


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 December 2017)

I was slightly tongue in cheek, knowing the rep the RSPCA has on HHO, I should have put an  at the end of my post. 

I don't donate to them financially. However, my dealings with them when fostering ponies (unpaid) from the RSPCA Gonsal Farm equine centre in Shropshire have been great. I only visted it initially as it was the nearest equine rescue facility. I am very happy to help them with the fostering, and they do their utmost to rehome their charges. They need to turn them around and send them out, otherwise there is no room for new ones to come in to be rehabilitated. They'd soon be overflowing if they didn't get animals out for adoption...

Forgot to say that I'm also a member of the WHW.


----------



## meleeka (24 December 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I was slightly tongue in cheek, knowing the rep the RSPCA has on HHO, I should have put an  at the end of my post. 

I don't donate to them financially. However, my dealings with them when fostering ponies (unpaid) from the RSPCA Gonsal Farm equine centre in Shropshire have been great. I only visted it initially as it was the nearest equine rescue facility. I am very happy to help them with the fostering, and they do their utmost to rehome their charges. They need to turn them around and send them out, otherwise there is no room for new ones to come in to be rehabilitated. They'd soon be overflowing if they didn't get animals out for adoption...

Forgot to say that I'm also a member of the WHW.
		
Click to expand...

Ive no idea how to do those faces on my phone so I cant really do tongue in cheek, but yes it would have helped.  (I can only do a smiley or a frown).

I agree that when they actually do something they are very good at it, on the Equine side at least, as thats all I have experience of.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 December 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I've never donated but am quite shocked they aren't a charity and aren't destitute. A lot of animal charities do have a lot of money in the bank (used to be that The Donkey Sanctuary was the richest I think) and they do need a certain amount to remain able to function. 

next time a hay donation comes up on my FB feed, I may ask them about this 

Click to expand...

You are totally right on the functionality of requiring a financial cushion.

I sent a friend the link, she who has been 'donating' at least 5 bales of hay a month. She's a totally non horsey, very reputable person, an accountant, who has gone through this link with an open mind. Got a message back last night asking my opinion as to where her monthly donations would actually be better off going. Told her I donate to 2 major equine charities - and also the LOCAL rspca branch. The latter is because I know how their finances work.
Big shame really, if I hadn't had my knuckles rapped..... but I now have my sticky tape firmly attached


----------



## MotherOfChickens (24 December 2017)

I don't understand why anyone has had their knuckles rapped tbh. I thought they were a charity, their hay funding drives gives a very different perspective on what they are and do-if I had wanted to donate I'd have done more checking but how many people would just take it at face value? I did vaguely wonder how they functioned if they have as many animals as they claim but made it a policy some years ago to not donate to rescue charities so have never looked more closely at them.


----------



## Cecile (24 December 2017)

I truly believe that any organisation asking the general public for money with charitable status or not should be transparent, open for inspection and answer any queries that the general public may have

I bet this has peed off a lot of people who handed over money for what they considered a good cause
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-42452828


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (24 December 2017)

Wasn't it Birmingham Dogs home that was razed to the ground a couple of years ago?


----------



## Bojingles (25 December 2017)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			Wasn't it Birmingham Dogs home that was razed to the ground a couple of years ago?
		
Click to expand...

No, Manchester


----------



## cbmcts (26 December 2017)

I caused ructions in Pets at Home a few years ago about this lot. Got to the till to pay and was asked quite aggressively, how much -not if! - I wanted to donate to charity. Now, I'd queued for ages as you tend to do at PAH and probably wasn't as sunny natured as I could have been so was possibly a bit shorter than usual, not rude though when I said no thank you. I was glared at and asked chugger stylee didn't I care about animals so answered that I didn't support Hillside. Well, that went down like a bucket of sick and the youngish lad on the till demanded to know why...big mistake in a crowded store 

Enunciating clearly, I listed all the reasons that have been mentioned on this thread finishing off with and they aren't a registered charity anyway. He still tried to argue all the way through that I was heartless and wrong to the extent that I asked for the manager. When she arrived  I put in a formal complaint which I did follow up with head office about the cashiers attitude and the fact that PAH were misleading people representing this outfit as a charity when they aren't. 

In fairness, it wasn't Hillside's fault that a wannabe activist was pushy and rude but he had said that he'd looked into all they did and that the literature sent to the store said differently to me. I can easily believe that as I ended up on their mailing list a few years before which is why I'd checked them out and wasn't impressed by them. One of the first things that put me off them was the drama levels - starvation imminent unless you donate - and further research didn't convince me that they were any more professional about any other aspect of rescue.


----------



## paddy555 (26 December 2017)

cbmcts said:



			I caused ructions in Pets at Home a few years ago about this lot. Got to the till to pay and was asked quite aggressively, how much -not if! - I wanted to donate to charity. Now, I'd queued for ages as you tend to do at PAH and probably wasn't as sunny natured as I could have been so was possibly a bit shorter than usual, not rude though when I said no thank you. I was glared at and asked chugger stylee didn't I care about animals
		
Click to expand...

I can feel my hackles rise already!  I would have been furious especially if this sort of thing was making the queues longer. My business if I donate to charity and which one, not a shop assistants.


----------



## Lumpy gum (12 September 2021)

rascal said:



			Or am i getting it mixed up with somewhere else???
A couple of my daughters friends shared the appeal for hay on facebook.
		
Click to expand...

Is it wrong for people to want to support this venue ? I fully support it for the sake of the animals, having had animals through my life.


----------



## ester (12 September 2021)

Cripes this is an old thread!


----------



## Amymay (12 September 2021)

Ooooo, mega zombie thread.


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 September 2021)

Someone on a mission maybe 🤔


----------



## PaulineW (13 September 2021)

New user, bumps a 2017 thread, so obviously a specific search? Why, is my question?


----------

